
D.C. court rules tracking phones without a warrant is unconstitutional - DINKDINK
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/d-c-court-rules-warrant-is-required-for-stingray-cell-phone-tracking/
======
bhhaskin
This is a big win, but it is going to be a long road ahead to gain back basic
personal privacy.

